

Sprint ditches unlimited 4G plans - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2395084,00.asp#fbid=eGNKoSY3C70

======
unfletch
This has nothing to do with the amount of data you use on your phone. Those
plans remain the same. As for their "mobile data" (hotspot) plans, there's
still an unlimited one of those, too. Granted it's 4G only.

What they've changed is this: If you subscribe to one of the 3/5/10GB _limited
data_ hotspot plans, you'll no longer get unlimited 4G for free.

Yes, things just got a little more expensive for customers with those plans
taking advantage of the free 4G clause, but Sprint has not "ditched unlimited
plans."

Neither Sprint's notice nor the HN headline was well written.

------
mattwdelong
Someone who is hellbanned suggested that the title is a lie, and this is only
for their mobile hotspots - upon reading the notice, they're correct. People
that have unlimited data on their mobile phone will continue to have unlimited
data on their mobile phone. This only affects the mobile hotspot add-on.

>> There will be no change to your Mobile Hotspot add-on monthly recurring
charge. Additionally, if your phone plan contains unlimited data, you will
continue to enjoy unlimited data usage on your phone while on the Sprint
network.

------
tmedbury
It appears this is only for accounts that had a 3G traffic cap -- 4G will now
be part of that cap. I do not see where unlimited plans (unlimited 3g and 4g)
are mentioned at all?

------
johnnyo
Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't this Sprint's major competitive advantage
from a marketing standpoint?

This specifically focuses on mobile devices besides phones (tablets, netbooks,
mobile hotspots, etc) but it does appear to have a clause with respect to
tethering as well.

I'm assuming it won't be very long until they apply the same restrictions to
their mobile offerings.

~~~
beej71
I think you're right--I swear I saw an ad on TV for it yesterday!

------
jm4
I expected this once they got the iPhone. It would have been great for
marketing if they had really offered unlimited data, but terrible for the
network. I think the unlimited tier is just not sustainable. Fair enough.

What is outrageous about this is their overage pricing. $.05 per MB? Are they
insane? ATT, regarded as some of the most ruthless bastards in the industry,
charge $10 per GB- priced at the same rate as what is included in the plan, in
1 GB increments. Sprint needs to change this ASAP. They just went from having
a huge competitive advantage with unlimited data to possibly the worst data
plan available.

------
dotBen
Sprint are changing their terms significantly enough here that you can use
this to break your contract with them if you so wish, without paying a break-
off charge.

The FCC says that if a carrier changes their contractual terms and you are
materially effected you can request the contract be terminated without
penalty.

Although this is for Verizon, the steps are the same for all carriers:
[http://consumerist.com/2011/06/new-fee-lets-you-break-
verizo...](http://consumerist.com/2011/06/new-fee-lets-you-break-verizon-
contract-without-early-termination-fee.html)

------
lightweb
The world could really use an alternative to abusive, monopolistic
communication businesses. Something for and by the people. The people need
ubiquitous connectivity but under our own control!

------
tzs
This does not appear to affect Sprint iPhone plans. According to Sprint's web
site iPhone plans are still unlimited. It looks like this is just affecting 4G
plans.

------
aidenn0
The headline is wrong. Sprint is just now metering 4G on it's metered plans.
The unlimited data plans still have unlimited 4G.

